# Speedster rear reflector?



## irideiam (May 2, 2021)

Was it 1975 when Schwinn went from the round to the rectangle rear fender reflector on the Speedster? I ask because I have a 1974 LK serial number (Nov '74) frame, which I guess could be a 1975 year model that I recently acquired. It has the dual fender holes for the 1975 style reflector and no reflector. When I look the 1974 catalog it shows the round reflector in 1974 and the rectangle in 1975. When I google "1974 Schwinn Speedster" images, I see a mix of both types. Is it possible that 74 was a transitional year and/or the catalog wasn't updated? It is also possible that at some point in the past the fenders were changed.

I'd just like to bring it back with correct parts, is the reason I ask.

But, strangely enough depending on which rear fender it has on it, it could be correct with either rear reflector, right?


----------



## irideiam (May 2, 2021)

The cranks are 1974 as well.


----------



## GTs58 (May 2, 2021)

Looks like 1975 was the beginning for that lovely rear reflector and *your Speedster is actually a 1975 model*. Well over a decade ago when I first got into this hobby everyone, and I mean everyone said the serial dates were the build dates. Not true! I started my research on the subject and can say without a doubt that November and December serial stamped bike components were used to build frames for the next years models. There were a few instances where Schwinn used some October serial stamped components on the next years models and few of those were built and released just in time for that years Christmas sales. The new Middleweight 1957 Jaguar was one of them and I believe this was also true with the Tornado and Black Phantom. Using the Corvette 5 speeds for a reference I first realized this when all the November 27th serial numbered pieces had all the 1962 updates and all the untouched originals had 1962 cast cranks. Different models had the changeover with different November serial dates so that proved to me that the different models were produced in batches. The Corvette 5 speeds were not produced in every month and at times with no production for over two months. Hope this helps answering your question.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (May 3, 2021)

I have noticed that most all of the 1974  Suburbans  and Collegiates that I have seen have the modern ugly rectangular reflector on the rear fender.     Maybe  I've simply paid more attention to that visible change and just automatically associate it as 1974 and then confirm the frame serial number has the letter K as the 2nd letter.    Obviously sometimes I see those and then look at the serial  number and see the 2nd letter is  L  (1975)  or  M (1976).
Almost instinctively, like Rainman,  I can most often tell the year because color choices changed somewhat on those bikes during those years.

The  Round reflector style  (early seventies and prior) has the removeable chromed stamped steel "spacer thingy" that is often seen on many of these old Schwinns after they have lost the reflector itself.
I did find a great replacement reflector from an ebay vendor in mainland China several years ago.   It was inexpensive and I bought about six of them for about $5 total cost including shipping from China for all six.   They were the only replacement reflectors that I could find that were the EXACT size  with an integral stud and nut.      I  have used them on  several 1971 and 1972 Collegiates and Suburbans that we have that had lost the original reflector.
The integral stud is the proper diameter to fit but you MUST saw off about  4mm of the overall stud length with a hand hacksaw so that you get the same clearance as with the original Schwinn reflector stud..........clearance, meaning clearance between rear tire rubber and stud................You might be able to use these Chinese ones without cutting off the approx 4mm length but I would recommend that you do cut off at least 3.5mm because you want adequate clearance there.
The Chinese reflectors are about 38mm diameter for the RED reflector portion and 40mm diameter overall including the visible aluminum outer perimeter bezel housing.
These Chinese reflectors have when viewed with my eyes through a large magnifying glass,  I can see  around the outer edge of the red reflector portion:      KM 106         IA (E4) 0224744       K TOP
If  I recall these were replacements for original equipment reflectors on some Chinese or Taiwann market motorcycles.
You could get these inexpensive Chinese reflectors in Amber-orange  as well as RED if  you wanted at the same cost.
I really looked for a long time before locating the Chinese reflectors from a China located large Ebay seller.   I can't remember the vendor's ebay handle (name) but if you can find that RED  KM 106  reflector  from whatever China merchant at  a low cost,  it is a great replacement for a missing Collegiate/Suburban/Breeze/Speedster etc circa 1973 on backwards,  as long as you still have the chrome stamped steel spacer thingy................................you simply remove the still attached original Schwinn carriage-bolt like stud  holding the chromed stamped steel spacer thingy that has lost the reflector.............replace with Chinese KM 106 using the original chrome stamped steel spacer thingy..........remember to shorten the integral chinese reflector stud by about 4mm in length.      Works great, looks great!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (May 3, 2021)

Arnold Ziffel said:


> "spacer thingy"



A bezel , and my "74 collegiate has the round type. Not sure of exact production date.


----------



## Arnold Ziffel (May 3, 2021)

Hey yall,  that  RED  KM 106 reflector from China that is a near perfect replacement for a lost ROUND Schwinn reflector is still widely available from Chinese vendors on Ebay.
A quick look just moments ago--------------------SEE #192486970047     that China vendor has two for four fifty nine  which currently is about five cents less than several other vendors with these exactly the same 41 mm reflectors.
I can confirm that #192486970047 is exactly the same product as I spoke about  even though this is not the same China ebay vendor that I ordered from several years ago.
Though they are listed as 41mm diameter reflectors, my measurement to my eyes was closer to 40mm overall.......yes it is the same item as the ones that I ordered years ago probably listed them as 41mm also.
The prices are considerably more now,  but  currently now at two reflectors for under five bucks total shipped free from China, still is not too bad for red reflectors that are near perfect replacements!
         NOW EARLIER, I MENTIONED THAT YOU HAVE TO HACKSAW THE INTEGRAL STUD ABOUT 4mm SHORTER THAN IT IS.      *this is important***   The way you easily accomplish that is to ATTACH The KM106 Chinese Red REFLECTOR on to a  piece of  1/4"  flat aluminum or  a piece of flat steel,  or even a piece of  wood  that is a little thicker than a paint can stirrer.
Heck a wooden yardstick or a piece of an old yardstick might do.......
WHY YOU DO WANT TO Bolt the Reflector on To Some Sort of  Metal or Wooden  flat piece that is sturdy   IS BECAUSE YOU NEED TO CLAMP THE PIECE INTO A BENCH VISE  so  you can saw the 4mm length off.....      YOU NEED TO bolt down the Red REFLECTOR firmly/snugly to easily do this.      IF YOU DON'T DO THIS,  and try it without securing it like this, you will either scar up the reflector or and/or possibly damage the aluminum housing which contains the reflector and mess up the rigidity of the integral bolt......           You could do it just holding it maybe in your hands IF YOUR USING A HIGH SPEED Dremel CUT OFF WHEEL  but  if you HACKSAW it ,  please take my advice about securing it as I have recommended.
   I hope this info has been helpful.


----------



## GTs58 (May 4, 2021)

Here's another November 74 serial numbered piece. Was 1975 the first year for this particular type of wheel reflectors?


----------

